# Walnut Floating Bed Frame Design?



## Hodor (Jan 5, 2014)

For the past few months I've been itching to make my own bed frame for my king size mattress that currently resides on the ground. I looked around for bed designs and found one that I liked.

http://www.centralinteriordesign.com/6362/solid-wooden-beds.html

I've attempted to recreate the designs for this bed frame and spend some time learning Autodesk Inventor to solidify my designs. Some of my constraints in the design process was that I wanted to use as little money as possible, but still have it structurally sound and look beautiful. In addition, I wanted to be able to disassemble and reassemble it for whenever I next move apartments.

Here are some images of my plans. http://imgur.com/a/QeeUZ#0 

I plan to use 3/8" Hex Bolts and corresponding cross dowel connectors to secure the base to the top and all the other connections. This way I can disassemble it for a move.

Do you have any feedback for me on overall design, strength, feasibility, durability and any other possible ways the current design may become troublesome.

Thank you in advance for any advice!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is an attractive, modern design. The construction should rather straight forward and simple. Except you want to make it knock down. That will definitely add complications to that design.

If you want to make that out of walnut it will be expensive.

You did not make any type of introduction of yourself. What is your wood working experience and what type of tools will you have available?

There is an introduction section to this forum that all are encouraged to post in.

George


----------



## Hodor (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey, Thanks for the reply!

I'm a relatively new to woodworking. I began last year as an elective in school and have done most of my work with hand tools though done a lot of cuts with table saw. I'm a member to TechShop which provides a lot of machines to use. 

The plans I have are here.

http://imgur.com/a/QeeUZ#0 

And I plan on using 3/8" hex bolts and cross dowel connectors to hold everything together and be able to disassemble it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There are a few ways to create a "platform" style bed. A basic design would be by using an inexpensive plywood, and glue to it ¼" Walnut plywood. The materials cost alone would be a big savings. A basic structure would be with just using sheet goods, as below.











So, basically, you have two bases and two platforms. The bases screw together, and the platforms screw to the bases...no hardware is showing. Here is an example of a king platform, done with laminate...
.







.




























.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 5, 2014)

I understand how the base and platform could be connected. But how do the components of the base or platform screw into each other, especially without being seen?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Hodor said:


> I understand how the base and platform could be connected. But how do the components of the base or platform screw into each other, especially without being seen?


With two bases and two platforms, they would stay together ...you have four sections to move. If necessary, you could take the components for all the parts and use Tee nuts and take it all apart if need be. Otherwise, it's a ten minute assembly, disassembly.


















.


----------

